# Bonus!



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Is there a standard policy in Dubai for Salary bonus an employee should get....or it is company based.

I have accepted an offer where i would be entitled to one yearly bonus.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Completely depends on the company... it could be anything from several months salary to a pat on your back and a thank you very much... and even that could change year over year...

that's why you will see a lot of threads on here telling people not to factor in any bonus when deciding to move here...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOLz

some companies don't even pay salaries on time!!

Whatever bonus you've been promised, please do not consider it towards your budget. Plan your expenses as if you didn't have that money, so if it doesn't come you won't be in a difficult position.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

some companies state "guaranteed bonus"
i do not believe such a thing truly exists. 

ALWAYS leave a bonus out of any calculations, and treat it as exactly that... a bonus.


----------



## crazymama (Sep 2, 2013)

Unless you are working in an Oil and Gas Company, or an International Bank, dont count on your bonus. Companies in Dubai will find numerous ways to cheat you out of what was initially promised.


----------

